# Port Forwarding on ZyXel Router to Enable XBox 360 Live to Connect. NAT is STRICT



## riverbird69 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a ZyXel router Model Number: P660-HW-T1 and am experiencing difficulties with the NAT settings. Specifically when I try and connect to my XBox 360 Live.
The XBox tells me the NAT settings are set to strict, (and should be open).
What I have done so far on the ZyXel router is enable the uPnP settings on the router, and have also opened Port Forward for ports 88,3074,53,80 and 1863 as recommended by Microsoft XBox Support. While the ports *appear open* in the router settings (and NAT is enabled), when I check them with a Port Checker Tool from Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com it says the ports are closed???
This is confirmed by re-checking the Xbox360 connection settings, which again state that my NAT Settings remain at STRICT.
I am unsure of how best to proceed to get the NAT Settings to be open / unrestricted. Can somone help please!!....


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried the following post?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Having worked with MANY ZyXel modems I have to tell you that getting this to work is truly a 50/50 shot. Some work and some do not. I'd ask your ISP for a new modem.


----------



## riverbird69 (Apr 10, 2011)

Laxer said:


> Have you tried the following post?
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html


----------



## riverbird69 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Laxer, I'll give it a shot but am not hopeful at this stage...


----------



## riverbird69 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Ebackhus for your response, I've actually been wondering if the Router itself wasn't somehow compatible with the XBox 360.... Some posts Ive read say that some Routers are not.....and my ISP (Vodafone) say they do not support NAT Settings even though they supplied me with the stupid Router in the first place!...AAAAAARRGHHH


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most DSL modems are like this because they contain a firewall. The ZyXel one is a particularly nasty one to work with.


----------



## riverbird69 (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, after a lengthy (very lengthy) telephone call with a ZyXel 'Engineer', they remotely took over my PC / Router Config and set up the Ports to allow the NAT Router Settings to OPEN, and also set the Firewall Rules. However, when checked with the XBox Network Settings the NAT remains at 'Strict' and not Open.
They have since Emailed me to update the Firmware which is customised by my ISP, my ISP sat they do not have any Firmware updates and to contact ZyXel again...
Sooooooooooooo frustrating....going round in circles.
Does anyone know of an easy-fix to this prob????????


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Get another modem. ZyXel's are junk.


----------

